# Hannah’s home made happiness❤️the story of an amazing young lady and her family❤️❤️❤️❤️



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Henry the Hermit said:


> The most valuable thing you can give is your time.


 Thanks Henry for this very meaningful quote❤ Well first of all I just found out a hard working familes daughter I know is in jail for stealing with her boyfriend. And to top it off drugs were involved???????? I'm all for mainstream sports and band, but we also have to offer crafts and other hands on hobbies. This school just built a band room, and a new tennis court???? I'm all for it except when a young person cannot afford track shoes and a lunch ticket???????????? the reason I know about the track shoes and the lunch ticket is a fellow student told me. The student shared his track shoes and his lunch.???????????????????? that's when I remembered Hannah's story❤???????? when we asked her how she learned to bake, she said" I love to bake with my Grandma❤❤❤❤❤ It takes family, realatives and just as important friends to raise a family????


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Yes, Tag, nothing is more important in a child's upbringing than an involved, caring family. I have a family like that, and am thankful for it every day. Though the ones who brought me up are all gone, the values they taught us are still being passed on today.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Tag said:


> Henry the Hermit said:
> 
> 
> > The most valuable thing you can give is your time.
> ...


Hannah's working on mastering the violin now.... so that makes the piano, double French Horn, Trumpet, guitar, Clarinet and several other winds, plus now the violin....

The little savant is seriously considering Juilliard... she just turned 13, so of course she thinks she's old enough to go to college...

My oldest, Kirsten, is getting ready to finish up her 4th year in the military, is finishing up her senior year in college getting ready for medical school... works "part time" (3 1/2 twelve hour days a week) in the emergency room at the hospital as a surgical tech and severe trauma specialist stemming from her military experience as a combat medic... She'll be 22 years old in August

Next is Katie... in her 4th year of honors college... has never made less than a 4.0 in school or college... Military wouldn't take her because she used to have a slight asthma problem when she applied... studying to be an environmentalist with specialty in microbiology... also works at the hospital, in the lab full time... She'll be 21 in August

Hannah's on track to beat her big sisters academically... and since she's the middle child, that's probably how she's going to try and standout


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Wow, Bill. do any of your shirts have buttons? With three such impressive daughters, your chest must swell up every time you think of them. :woot:


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks for sharing Bill You and Daranda have a remarkable family❤ I know this is a slingshot Forum, but to me it’s all about family❤In today’s drug infested world, these kids need all the ❤ And support we can give.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Wow Bill! I'd be plumb proud. I went to school on a music scholarship but thirteen going on Julliard is amazing brother!! That's the tip of the top!!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I do not tell the identities of the families on the Forum when I tell people about things I read on the Forum. One storyI passed on was Mr.P and his family He actually rewarded my Godson with some slingshot items for Conor getting good grades. It’s nothing for me to be somewhere walk up to someone and try to make there day better, by just asking them how they are doing. One of my favorite times was this Thanksgiving. My wife and my favorite Mother In Law went to a discount store after lunch. I walked up to a sweet lady that was working as a greeter, and gave her a hug, and asked her if any of her family lived close by. She proceeded to tell me that her family was waiting for her to get off work to have their meal. I then asked her why she was still working at her young age❤ Her answer was, “I hope to bring a smile to someone having a bad day”


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Henry the Hermit said:


> Wow, Bill. do any of your shirts have buttons? With three such impressive daughters, your chest must swell up every time you think of them. :woot:


Thanks Henry, I am quite proud of them... I've had some pretty good offers in my life to become part of the "corporate machine", big incentives to have the lifestyle of the "rich and famous".... But I have always turned it down... believing family and a personal almost constant relationship with family to be more important.

Believing that it's not the one who dies with the most toys is the winner, but the only way to win is to leave behind children and or a next generation that is better off than our own.

My Brother went a different route... a "jet-setter" and international business man, became CEO of one of the largest banking groups in Asia... going through several marriages and as of yet having only one child to carry on his legacy... which is still an unknown if that will happen as hoped for several reasons...

Of course He's retired now, and it's not really to late to do what I have done, and even better... but it's certainly not easier to do as you get older though!


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Well Hannah got a good life lesson yesterday... Everything is soooo easy for her in music... no need to work on her French Horn, "I mastered that long ago"... She's been practicing violin instead.

She decided to compete for a place in the Waco band with her double French Horn... they do parades, football games and other special events... and she thought it would be easy, so didn't really practice enough.

So She ended up 2nd chair... and today... well it's been an interesting day to say the least... what with all the horn playing our ears have been subjected to!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Teresa and I are still extremely proud of Hannah Our sister ln law is a professor with more credits behind her than I can remember She teaches, English courses in college, but has always wanted to have one of her novels published. Well it finally became a reality don’t ever give up, my sister in law is in her fifties. In Hannah defense, her getting second was left up to the judges opinion.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Hannahs story has encouraged several families this past year❤ The one thing that makes Hannahs story encouraging is that its all true I happen to be at the parts store and a family comes in, well lets just say a lot down on their luck I tell the story of Hannahs Home made Happiness❤ to the little girls. You can tell mainly the Mother acts like she isn’t listening, but before Im done I have their undivided attention. I hate cop out answers “oh wo is me” The library is free to all, so the kids can learn a multitude of subjects. I never tell Hannahs last name, but I do use her first name❤ Her name is perfect, and her idea of Hannahs Home Made Happiness is priceless❤ My friend is the Sheriff and his Mom is a jailer☹ Our jail is full of want to be bad as### who only think of them selves. Im sick of hearing we need new laws to protect our children we need parental love and guidence.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Congratulations Hannah on all of your accomplishments


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Hannahs story does encourage young and old alike????????????❤ Here is the text I got from my niece this morning????






Thank you Hannah❤


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thank you Bill and Daranda for bringing you amazing family to the MWST.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

View attachment 243818
. Our great year niece made this cake from scratch, and she also made the fondant ????????❤ What makes this s cake so special is Jaycee wanted to surprise her Aunt Teresa, "my wife????" wth the Mickey Mouse theme cake❤???????? Not too bad for a 12 year old girl just starting to bake.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

I feel the love and the parental pride... that is the best life we can hope to live.

Much happiness in the sharing.
Thank you kindly for the kindness.

There will be plenty of shade trees thanks to you fine seed sewers.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh my goodness... I forgot to tell y'all about my kids.

They are musically and mathematically inclined and kind. Still in middle nd high school. My wife and have made the effort to spend all the time we have with them. I cannot wait to see what they do next.

They certainly did not get those talents from me... but I like to think their wit and kindness was partially my influence.

Be well, neighbors. Hope to meet you some day.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks for sharing about your kids Wish you and your family the best


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Well since it’s holiday season, the story of Hannahs baking with her Grandmother has resurfaced. Due to overhearing a conversation at the coffee shop, I couldn’t help but join in‍♂ There were a couple young girls with their Mothers talking about there was nothing to do. I asked them since the holidays were upon us, did they like to bake or cook. The girls said they would like to make cookies for the holidays, but their Moms didn’t bake‍♂ That’s when I told the story of Hannahs Homemade Happiness by the time we finished talking the Moms deceided instead of wasting time at the mall, they would get together and bake some cookies As we got up to leave, the one Mom walks up to me and tells me her girls Dad wasn’t part of their lives, and that she appreciated my story. I looked at her and said “You know this is not a story, what I just told you is 100% true. The lady tears up, and gave me a hug


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

I like reading these stories! A while back I told a lady I know that all her Grandchildren were great. They are all well spoken, polite, friendly and just all around good kids that I truly enjoy being around.

She was surprised and asked why I decided to tell her. Connie, if they were bad kids, I wouldn't hesitate to let you know.... you deserve to know how well they were raised!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

That’s awesome DSI This society can be fixed, one person at a time


----------

